# Favourite Sport to Play and/or Watch



## Franky (Nov 15, 2008)

What's your favourite sport?


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

To watch, motor racing. To play, Soccer.


----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

I'll watch anything in HD except rugby, cricket and car racing.
I'll watch hockey, baseball and American football in non-HD.
And I am addicted to playing golf.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

lol the three sports you would not watch are the three I would watch the most xD


----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

You're on the opposite side of the world, so things are the opposite. I'd watch women's cricket, probably not women's rugby, but I dunno...and car crashes are cool, but I can watch SportsCentre for those.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Well the only reason people watch NASCAR is for the crashing, real motorsport is a zillion times better though.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I don't watch sports.

To play..softball, ice-skating and rollerblading. I'm interested in doing some kind of martial arts.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Game 7 said:


> You're on the opposite side of the world, so things are the opposite. I'd watch women's cricket, probably not women's rugby, but I dunno...and car crashes are cool, but I can watch SportsCentre for those.


There's such thing as women's cricket to watch? Not that I would watch it, it'd probably be just as boring as the men's.


----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

strawberryjulius said:


> There's such thing as women's cricket to watch? Not that I would watch it, it'd probably be just as boring as the men's.


No I'm just saying if it existed, I might watch it. I watch women's tennis and golf, and yes, that's why.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Womans cricket does exist.


----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

Haha sweet. When they start showing it on my side of the planet, I'll check it out.


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

I'll watch baseball and soccer. I'll play both as well.


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

To watch and play - soccer.

I also like watching rugby and boxing but I wouldn't participate in those sports because, although I'd love to, I'm very weak and rubbish.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

I'm a fan of baseball, basketball, and American football. Baseball is probably my favorite of the three.


----------



## fern (Nov 16, 2008)

I can't believe that kickball isn't on this list, that's pretty much the only "sport" that I was any good at in elementary school.


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

NHL hockey without a doubt.


----------



## bowlingpins (Oct 18, 2008)

strawberryjulius said:


> There's such thing as women's cricket to watch? Not that I would watch it, it'd probably be just as boring as the men's.


Appears boring because outsiders don't understand the complexities of the game. This is true for ANY sport. If you take the time to understand the game in some detail, know the strategies/techniques that are not obvious with a passing glance, I bet you would think differently.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

bowlingpins said:


> Appears boring because outsiders don't understand the complexities of the game. This is true for ANY sport. If you take the time to understand the game in some detail, know the strategies/techniques that are not obvious with a passing glance, I bet you would think differently.


Maybe I do know the complexities of the game. :b Don't make assumptions!


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I don't watch sports on TV, but i love playing Football(American) and Softball.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Watch - boxing
Play - American football


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

shadowmask said:


> Watch - boxing
> Play - American football


I remember being forced to play American football for my P.E. class. 
I was always picked last. That helped my self esteem. :|


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

rcapo89 said:


> I remember being forced to play American football for my P.E. class.
> I was always picked last. That helped my self esteem. :|


So was I. I wasn't great at sport and people always had to have a go at me about it. Right up until high school, too, which was when I thought people would be mature enough to stop caring.

I missed out on playing softball for the last 4 years of high school since I was too worried people would make fun of me for being crap.


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

strawberryjulius said:


> So was I. I wasn't great at sport and people always had to have a go at me about it. Right up until high school, too, which was when I thought people would be mature enough to stop caring.
> 
> I missed out on playing softball for the last 4 years of high school since I was too worried people would make fun of me for being crap.


Which ever team was "lucky" enough to "choose" me to join their team was always made fun of by the opposing team.

Playing sports in front of a crowd is nerve racking. :afr


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

American football, hockey is a close second


----------



## Futures (Aug 27, 2005)

Ospi said:


> Well the only reason people watch NASCAR is for the crashing, real motorsport is a zillion times better though.


----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

strawberryjulius said:


> So was I. I wasn't great at sport and people always had to have a go at me about it. Right up until high school, too, which was when I thought people would be mature enough to stop caring.
> 
> I missed out on playing softball for the last 4 years of high school since I was too worried people would make fun of me for being crap.


I'd pick you for my team any day.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

To play, Basketball and to watch would be mma.


----------



## mixolydian (May 23, 2009)

Favourite to watch would be Australian rules football, basketball and cricket, in that order. To play is basketball, cricket and then footy, only because I'm averse to physical contact and footy players are huge.


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

Ospi said:


> Well the only reason people watch NASCAR is for the crashing, real motorsport is a zillion times better though.


That's just pure ignorance.

I have family members who would take serious offense to those comments.


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

Watch - Ice Hockey
Play - tie between badmington and boxing


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

JayDontCareEh said:


> That's just pure ignorance.
> 
> I have family members who would take serious offense to those comments.


Oh it's very much ignorance, but I do know what is actually involved in the sport lol, I just like riling up NASCAR fans xD


----------



## Havalina (Dec 18, 2004)

I like to play soccer and watch hockey.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Football(Soccer) is my favorite sport & pretty much the only one I actively follow but I do enjoy the Olympics when on, you get a vast mix & then I enjoy Volleyball, Track & Field, Rafting, etc. I don't really play sports now but if I were to American Football is what I'm ok at & would enjoy most


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

Football (Soccer) is by far my favorite 
But I've done a lot more watching than playing for some time now ^^;


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Watch:
1. Basketball
2. Football


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Nascar


----------



## eagleheart (Jun 14, 2007)

I don't play a sport (if I was forced to play one, I would choose badminton, I guess), but I do have a favourite sport to watch. I mean, "GAME." Whatever you want to call it... I am kind of embarrassed to name it because it is not on that list, and many people find it boring and say "IT'S NOT A SPORT!!!" (Also i come from a country where people are incredibly obsessed with hockey so I guess I'm "unpatriotic" but i don't care.)


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

In general, I have been watching sports more. Soccer is the one I am most familiar with.

I wish I could get my 24mi a week run [email protected]$$ to speed up. :sigh


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

yeah soccer is probably my favorite sport too, what are your picks for the 2010 world cup?


----------



## 2Talkative (Nov 1, 2007)

Hockey ! Play and watch


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Don't play any sports, don't watch any sports. No option was provided for that.


----------



## NeedleInTheHay (May 20, 2007)

irishK said:


> NHL hockey without a doubt.


ditto


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

I like playing badminton, but I haven't played it in about 15 years.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Nascar - but only when I need a nap.


----------



## CeilingStarer (Dec 29, 2009)

Australian Rules Football, but it wasn't an option.


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

Volleyball- play
Soccer- watch


----------



## bowlingpins (Oct 18, 2008)

nightrain said:


> I can't be the only one who likes playing badminton, right?


I loved playing badminton and ping pong as a kid but since moving to US I haven't had much chance to play it. Neither game is very popular here unfortunately.


----------



## gg87 (Sep 26, 2006)

I'm not too big on sports, but like playing tennis and I like watching basketball and motocross occasionally.


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

I love to swim but like to watch skiing stunts and snowboarding stunts. I wouldn't do this though.


----------



## ilikebooks (Nov 26, 2008)

The only sport I really enjoy watching is hockey, and that's because I'm Canadian.

I played soccer for about 12 years though, and I would love to join a competitive team again. I've also done figure skating, competitive nordic skiing, and freestyle alpine (hated racing).

As for favourite sport...man. I guess I'll have to go with soccer for this one, although I hate watching it.


----------



## TheVoid (Nov 2, 2008)

I'm not into sports. But like to watch swimming. Not for too long though. I get bored after a few mints


----------



## Groundskeeper (Feb 6, 2010)

I don't play any sports, but I'm a big sports fan...especially baseball.


----------

